# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841 موديل :2006 رقم العرض : 137067‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841

موديل :2006

الجير بوكس:نصف الى

المسافه المقطوعه: 953,000كم

رقم العرض : 137067

وقود ديزل

القوه : 415حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:يناير 2006

المحاور:2

4x2 

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

ا
لسعر: 150الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك
اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء
























​


----------

